# Googlemail Account auf meinen Namen



## moelski (10 Januar 2012)

Moin !

Auf meinen Namen/Adresse hat jemand ein Googlemail Konto angelegt.
Damit hat er versucht sich bei Ebay zu registrieren und scheinbar auch irgendwelche Sexseiten besucht / gebucht weswegen ich heute schon einen ersten Mahnbrief erhalten habe.
(Zur Info: Wir haben ein Spendenkonto für eine Software und die Kontodaten wurden dafür missbraucht.)

Kann ich mich an Google wenden und das Konto als Missbrauch melden?
Und kann mir ggf. das Inkasso Unternehmen was? Eigentlich ja nicht weil weder die Mailadresse noch diese Sexseite jemals von mir besucht / geschweigedenn registriert wurden ...

Grüße Dominik


----------



## Goblin (10 Januar 2012)

Also ich würde erstmal zur Kripo gehen und Strafanzeige erstatten. Mit fremden Daten kann man richtig Unfug machen. Hast Du irgendwie ein Verdacht wer das sein kann ? Oft sind es Leute aus dem Bekanntenkreis die einen ärgern wollen


----------



## moelski (10 Januar 2012)

Moin !




> Hast Du irgendwie ein Verdacht wer das sein kann ?


Leider nein.



> zur Kripo gehen und Strafanzeige erstatten


Wie geht das von statten? Hingehen und sagen ... Mailadresse xyz wird illegal auf meinen Namen genutzt - möchte Anzeige aufgeben ?!

Grüße


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Januar 2012)

Genau. Anzeige wegen Betrugs und Fälschens beweiserheblicher Daten.


----------



## moelski (10 Januar 2012)

Ok. Ich werde mal bei der Kripo anrufen und mich erkundigen.

Im Bezug auf die Mahnbriefe (von Rechtsanwälten _Friedrich Fix_ & _Rüdiger Mosebach_ für CYBERSERVICES B.V.) bleibt wohl alles beim Alten, oder?
Nicht reagieren und ggf. auf Mahnbescheit warten und wenn widersprechen.

Grüße


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Januar 2012)

Genau. Bei einer unberechtigten Forderung hat man keine Rechtspflicht, reagieren zu müssen. Sowieso würden die trotzdem weiter mahnen, die sind stur wie die Panzer und außerdem absolut restmerkbefreit. Aber vor Gericht gehen sie nie. Auch von Mahnbescheiden haben wir bezüglich dieser Fälle nie etwas gehört. Und wenn, dann - Widerspruch innerhalb 14 Tagen, und basta.


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2012)

moelski schrieb:


> Rechtsanwälten _FFix_ & _RM_ für CYBERSERVICES B.V.
> 
> 
> Antiscammer schrieb:
> ...


Das ist mal was, das ich unterzeichnen würde. Ignoranz hat hier Namen!

Und weil das allem Anschein nach so ist, ist das Erstatten einer Anzeige völliger, keinen Erfolg versprechender Unsinn und darüber hinaus gibt es nur das hier zu erklären:


			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem gilt auch hier wieder der Hinweis der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg:
> 
> 
> > *Zahlen Sie nicht!*​*Bleiben Sie stur!*​*Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*​


----------

